# Schnurstopper montieren???



## d-dash (26. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab mir Schnurstopper gekauft weiß aber nicht wie ich sie montieren soll.Könnt ihr mir helfen?
mfg d-dash


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Ja sie müssen erst den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehn....

Spass beiseite, also die Schnur ein Stück durch die Drahtöffnung am Ende stecken, dann den ersten Stopper rauf auf die Schnur ziehen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ja sie müssen erst den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehn....
> 
> Spass beiseite, also die Schnur ein Stück durch die Drahtöffnung am Ende stecken, dann den ersten Stopper rauf auf die Schnur ziehen.




Und wenns Fadenstopper sein sollten:
Die Schnur durch das Röhrchen führen, dann den Stopper auf die Schnur streifen und festziehen. Bei Fadenstoppern würde ich auch immer kontrollieren: es kommt öfter vor, dass sich die Dinger irgendwie seltsam zusammenziehen und die Schnur gewaltig aufrauhen, wenn man sie verstellt.


----------



## michi2244 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Komischer weise ist es bei mir genau andersrum.
Bei mir geht der Fadenstopper nach dem dritten oder vierten mal verstellen einfach auf,halte deshalb nicht viel von den Fadenstoppern.
Ich bevorzuge die Stopper aus Silicon,sie sind schnell montiert und gehen nicht so schnell auf.


----------



## theundertaker (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Wie wärs mit nem Stopperknoten...?


----------



## unloved (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Ich finde die Fadenstopper werden stabiler wenn man sie vor dem zuziehen anfeuchtet. Und die Enden nicht zu penibel abschneiden.


----------



## michi2244 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Wenn du einen Silicon Stopper verwendest braust du keinen Stopperknoten Binden und den Knoten anfeuchten, geschweige den das du die Enden großzügig abschneiden musst.

Du musst nur denn Stopper auf die Schnurr ziehen und das wars.


----------



## Parasol (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Hallo,



michi2244 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Silicon Stopper verwendest braust du keinen Stopperknoten Binden und den Knoten anfeuchten, geschweige den das du die Enden großzügig abschneiden musst.
> 
> Du musst nur denn Stopper auf die Schnurr ziehen und das wars.



dafür kosten Silikonstopper Geld; die Stopperknoten mit einem Woll- oder Seidenfaden aus Mutters Nähkiste sind umsonst.


----------



## schrauber78 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Ich persönlich binde meine Stopperknoten wieder selbst. 

Ich hab es mit Fadenstoppern versucht, die nach 3 Einsätzen total zerfranst waren und auch mit Siliconstoppern. Letzere halten zwar gut, aber daurch, dass die Dinger so dick sind hab ich speziell beim auswerfen erlebt, dass sie, wenn die Ringe recht eng sind, beim auswerfen Probleme bereiten.


----------



## michi2244 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> dafür kosten Silikonstopper Geld; die Stopperknoten mit einem Woll- oder Seidenfaden aus Mutters Nähkiste sind umsonst.



Die kosten nicht mal einen Euro.


----------



## Elfredo82 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Also für eine normale Posenmontage find ich die Silikonstopper klasse, aber z.B.  für eine U-Posenmontage absolut unbrauchbar, weil die Dinger genau wie die Schnurstopper ständig verrutschen.

Ich verwende bei der U-Pose Kunststoff Perlen und führe dabei die Schnur einfach zweimal durch die Perle.

Das könnte aber meiner Meinung nach die Tragkaft verringern.
Wie macht ihr das bei so einer Montage???

Gruß vom Fred


----------



## d-dash (27. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

habs hingekriegt...=)
danke für die vielen tipps =)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Moment: Ihr nutzt die Silikonstopper für Montagen Über-Rutenlänge? Das heisst ihr holt die Montage so weit ein, dass die Stopper durch die Ringe gehen?

Dafür sind sie meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet, da zu dick und zu leicht verschiebbar. Da müssen Fadenstopper her.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2009)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Ich mag Fadenstopper wesentlich lieber. Sie sind dezenter und halten, wenn nötig, eine ganze Saison.


----------



## Rotty (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

bei mir rutschen die perlen immer über stopper welches garn soll ich nehmen


----------



## Mikesch (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

Nimm`Perlen mit kleinerem Durchgangsloch, es gibt unterschiedliche Größen.


----------



## Rotty (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schnurstopper montieren???*

ok danke


----------

